# New Lathe



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I got to use my new lathe yesterday......


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Now that's a lathe. What is the capacity/brand? Come on man don't leave us hanging.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, Burl!! 8'-plus or what??

YOU are SPOILED!! :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

It's a LatheMizer...a toy...eerrrrr.....attachment for my new LT 28 WoodMizer sawmill. It comes standard at 8' and I got a section comin' to stretch her out to 12. This post I made was a red pine butt log that was too big to use for legs or railings. I was burning them because I couldn't use them, but now they are any size I want them. I can put up to a 16" log on there. The head is indexed and you saw it into an octagon. Then you fire up the lathe and take 1/16 on the cut scale per pass. the band blade acts like a chisel. I'm planning on doing a few more tomorrow and I'll get some better shots.


----------



## steg32168 (Oct 30, 2006)

Man, I had to wipe down the front of my shirt !! That is just AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Very, very impressive!


----------



## JMIC (Oct 31, 2006)

That is One Sweet Lathe! :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Wrangler (Jun 15, 2007)

What kind of pen kits do you use with that one?


----------



## Travis (May 16, 2007)

Wow! That is one massive lathe. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Glenmore (Jul 24, 2007)

That is the biggest lathe I've ever seen. I seen the model of saw mill but didn't know they had that attachment. Really neat.:icon_smile:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*lathe*

Gee whiz, aint that a big one. watched discovery prog on modern sawmill and although you have not got laser centering, you can do what a mill costing half a million $ can do.

posts are always in demand and with your ability to give custom sizes should be a nice little earner.
johnep


----------

